

News.YC Faster - pg
http://ycombinator.com/newsnews.html?07jan08

======
dcurtis
Awesome.

When you have time, here's my wishlist:

1 Change password functionality

2 Make the "Y" logo at the top go to the hacker news index (I always
accidentally click it and go to ycombinator.com)

3 Make the foot that is on the index page with links to Y Combinator, feature
requests, etc, be standard on all pages.

Thanks!

~~~
mrtron
Also the comment rules somewhere on the Add Comment page.

    
    
       I always forget how to do this.

~~~
jey
A little "help" link showed up next to the text submission box for a while,
but it's missing now.

~~~
dcurtis
When you go to edit your "profile" thing, the help link shows up there. Should
be standard and next to every text box, though.

~~~
mrtron
I just noticed, any edit page has it, but the add comment page doesn't.

Perhaps this is adequate, you mess it up the first time and go to edit and it
is available.

------
mdemare
My wishlist is pretty short: UTF-8 support. What's a y-combinator without
&#955;s (lambdas)?

edit: ooh, it almost works! But the ampersand gets escaped.

------
ivankirigin
I'm surprised no one has asked yet: Why is it faster?

~~~
jgrahamc
Because Paul Graham woke up this morning and said, "news.yc is 50% faster. And
Paul looked upon the site and saw that it was Good"

~~~
imsteve
The pages load for pg before he even clicks the links.

------
robg
If the change occurred over the weekend, I noticed it - thanks! I'm mostly
using a satellite connection these days and those extra milliseconds saved are
nice!

------
dood
Excellent, fast-loading makes a huge difference in enjoyment of using a site
for me.

Any chance of More links for user-comment pages?

------
run4yourlives
Well done. This site is (for me) the best information source on the web for
hacker/entrepreneur/startup info.

------
gruseom
It's noticeably faster - a lot more noticeably than 25 ms would suggest.

~~~
pg
Possibly if requests are handled faster, there's less chance the thread that
answers yours will be interrupted. A rendering of the front page is now a 30%
smaller target.

